# Heterotaxy (situs ambiguus)



## lenamarie73 (Sep 25, 2008)

Does anyone know a definitive diagnosis code for this? I've found Situs Inversus or transversus but not this? Am I to assume that I use the 759.3 for this?  

Thanks Again!!


----------

